# Louisiana Limits Flounder Today



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

NE wind put a damper on the jetties fishing today. We had to settle on a nice cleaning table full of flounder.

If interested in getting in on some nice summer flounder fishing, give me call.

Captain Marty has a few openings in August.

Other guides take you fishing, Captyain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------

